# Gravy covered, meat stuffed potato dumplings



## blissful (Jan 1, 2018)

I had some success with these meat stuffed potato dumplings.

You'll need a gravy of some kind, or sour cream, and a meat filling. Many different cultures make these and they have lots of names.

My gravy was an onion/mushroom beef broth gravy and the meat filling I made (which should not be wet) of canned shredded venison/carrot/onion/peppers/celery/tomato sauce/herbs/S&P, cooked and cooled. The meat filling was the most flavorful, the potato dough fairly mild, and then gravy if you like.

The potato dumpling part is the most difficult part. They will break up if boiled too long or too vigorously, like gnocchi. The recipe I read was on a blog and they were 3 inches across, but I made these about and inch and a half to 2 inches across.

The dumpling can be any combination of raw shredded squeezed potato with dry boiled or baked potato insides, with flour, with eggs and S&P, boiled in salt water or any kind of chicken/veg/meat broth.

My Potato Dumpling 'dough'.
Boil 12 medium potatoes (I used kennebec potatoes from the garden) with skins on, cool in the sink, peel, then mash.
1 cup of flour
3 eggs
S & white P

Mix this all together, there should be no potato lumps, but don't work it so long that it becomes like a glue either. My potatoes were refrigerated after cooking overnight and they became quite dry, so I added 1/2 cup of water to the dough which improved it's doughy-ness texture.

To handle the dough, take a small golf ball sized amount in your freshly rinsed hands. It is much easier to handle these if your hands are wet. Press it flat into your palm. Take a heaping teaspoon worth of meat filling and press it into the middle. Form the dough around the meat, sealing it completely. Drop into softly boiling or simmering salt water/broth and boil for about 5-10 minutes. They will start at the bottom of the pot and then float up to the top, I cooked them a few minutes past that, ladle gently into a serving dish and cover with gravy. (I cooked them in two batches.)

If you boil them too long they will crack open, the dough becoming watery. That happened for me at about 16 minutes, much too long of a cooking time. The second batch worked out much better!

(I put 3 of these in our frozen lunches for the guys working, with gravy. The day after I made them DH had one and he said they were just perfect, filling and delicious.)

They are really quite nice, they look beautiful with the surprise inside. They take a lot of love to make. It's like cooking three dishes, a meat dish, a gravy, and a dumpling dough. Although I made these with our delicious venison, they could be made with beef/pork/chicken/mushroom and onion/sauerkraut and sausage. It would be a great dish to make the day after a pot roast with leftovers.

I hope you try them!


----------

